# What is your favorite comfort food that is also kind of disgusting?



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

I like gravy, on potatoes or even just bread if I have run out of potatoes.

Pimento cheese sandwiches are also a favorite.









My grandmother always gave us pimento cheese.

It has to be real comfort food as in not really healthy.


----------



## Chamomile Girl (Nov 4, 2008)

Weeeeeelllll.........

I love, love, love carnitas. And I'm a vegetarian








.


----------



## leaves (Oct 16, 2009)

chocolate chip cookies, any day. but i guess i could make them with whole wheat and dark chocolate?? lol! i also love egg nog....mmmmm...


----------



## boysmom2 (Jan 24, 2007)

-Salami sandwiches with absurd amounts of mayo

-Ramen noodles

-Ice cream

-Cheese... like a whole wheel of brie in one day (my nursling is allergic to dairy, so I've literally been dreaming of eating cheese!)

-Butter on graham crackers (my mom used to eat this - it's just weird, but really yummy)


----------



## Otto (Oct 19, 2009)

Do White Castles count?

I had a friend who was very much down with peanut butter and butter sandwiches on Wonder bread, something I can't fathom to this day. I'm enthusiastically in favor of pimiento cheese, as well as gravy (substrate optional), though. And the leftover bits from meatloaf that are submerged in a quarter-inch of fat. I'll even cop to liking roll-ups of iceberg lettuce and Miracle Whip when I was a kid, but I also ate Accent meat tenderizer straight out of the little can back then.


----------



## Princess ConsuelaB (Apr 11, 2008)

Townhouse crackers with butter and strawberry jam...and not "good" strawberry jam...Smuckers, the kind with sugar









I also secretly totally love aerosol cheese









And bologna sandwiches on Wonderbread alongside cheap potato chips and sugary artificially colored lemonade...but I haven't eaten this in ages and ages I swear.


----------



## Princess ConsuelaB (Apr 11, 2008)

Now i'm hungry


----------



## Doodlebugsmom (Aug 1, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abimommy* 
I like gravy, on potatoes or even just bread if I have run out of potatoes.

Pimento cheese sandwiches are also a favorite.









My grandmother always gave us pimento cheese.

It has to be real comfort food as in not really healthy.









Now what exactly is disgusting about that?







I'm vegan now, so no more pimento cheese (my grandma who made the best passed away last year anyway). I've been known to eat some chickpea gravy over slices of whole-wheat bread, though.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Bbq chips and cheddar cheese is my all time favorite snack.

I used to put cheez whiz on a piece of bread and microwave it. So good, I haven't had that forever.


----------



## BetsyS (Nov 8, 2004)

Frito pie.









Pimento cheese sandwiches

Ramen noodles

these disgusting $1 frozen meals that only Walmart sells--they are "cheese" enchiladas filled with day-glo orange cheese. And they are sooooo good. LOL


----------



## inkedmamajama (Jan 3, 2003)

chef boyardi ravioli with cream cheese and a slice of american cheese melted in.

omg its so bad for you, but its so comforting.

kraft mac n cheese-thick and creamy and white chedder made together.

my husbands favorite comfort food is cereal with milk and scoops of ice cream topped with candy. (think crackling oat bran with chocolate caramel ice cream topped with milk duds)


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

hot buttered cheerios!


----------



## inkedmamajama (Jan 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drummer's Wife* 
hot buttered cheerios!









how do you make that? i want to know more!


----------



## inkedmamajama (Jan 3, 2003)

also-SEATTLE DOGS!!

just like my favorite street vendor in seattle...thick kosher beef hotdogs are cooked in beer and onions then put on a toasted sesame seed bun with spicy brown mustard and cream cheese.

nowhere NEAR healthy, but so good. especially at 1 in the morning when leaving the bar, lol


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *inkedmamajama* 
how do you make that? i want to know more!

I put butter in a skillet to melt, add cheerios and stir until they are a bit golden. Then sprinkle with sea salt.

My mom used to make it for an on the go snack when we were kids (adding peanuts), so I'm sure that adds to the comfort aspect.


----------



## inkedmamajama (Jan 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drummer's Wife* 
I put butter in a skillet to melt, add cheerios and stir until they are a bit golden. Then sprinkle with sea salt.

My mom used to make it for an on the go snack when we were kids (adding peanuts), so I'm sure that adds to the comfort aspect.

obviously i am going to try this RIGHTNOW.


----------



## BarefootScientist (Jul 24, 2007)

Biscuits and gravy.

Processed cheese and Club crackers (I haven't had this for a LONG time though).

Really spicy mac and cheese. The Kraft kind, with lots of garlic added.


----------



## seashells (Jan 23, 2009)

I love gravy, in fact yesterday DH brought me a small bowl of gravy and a spoon. Not a mashed potato in sight, just the gravy. It's wonderful. I'm not convinced it's bad for me, though.

So, the bad stuff.

- Little Caesar's pizza with the dip for the crust. DH and I had that as teenagers, but alas, there are none within a 50+ mile radius of our current home. Probably we've built it up in our heads beyond the point of how good they actually were, but yummm.

- Kraft macaroni and cheese. Not the "deluxe" (aka "adult") kind, but the original.

- Ice cream.


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

Pecan pie.... I mean, you might as well eat the nuts and pour raw sugar down your throat. But gosh, I love the taste. I make one when I'm really stressed.


----------



## blueridgewoman (Nov 19, 2001)

Reddi Whip.


----------



## tjlucca (Jun 16, 2008)

Ben and Jerrys

Thai food with MSG

Frou, frou coffee drinks with tons of refined sugars and artificial flavors


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

Some of this stuff, I guess I don't understand why it's disgusting. Gravy? Ice cream? Cheese? I never regarded those as particularly unhealthy. I mean, yeah, the sugar in ice cream isn't a fantastic idea, and if you're using the stuff that's all full of additives and stuff, that's gross, but I don't see them as gross at all.

Now aerosol cheese-- I'm




























:nana



































on that one, because yeah, it's gross, but YUM.

I'm the world's biggest whole-foodie, but I have to confess to a secret, deep-seated love for Chicken McNuggets. Yeah.... I'm a closet McDonald's lover.







(Although it's been a long, long time. I've been good.)


----------



## Hey Mama! (Dec 27, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Llyra* 
but I have to confess to a secret, deep-seated love for Chicken McNuggets. Yeah.... I'm a closet McDonald's lover.







(Although it's been a long, long time. I've been good.)

They are even better with a half a piece of american cheese wrapped around them and dipped in hot mustard sauce


----------



## inkedmamajama (Jan 3, 2003)

creamed chipped beef on buttered toast or even better-buttered cornbread waffles.


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

cornbread DROWNING in FAKE syrup LOL. WHAT is it about artificial maple flavor







I could literally make myself sick and eat a whole pan


----------



## velochic (May 13, 2002)

Goodness! I don't even want to admit to this because it is diametrically opposite of what we eat in our house now. This is from my childhood and I have not had it for probably 25 or 30 years. I still dream about the taste, though.

McDonald's French Fries dipped in a Dairy Queen Chocolate Milkshake.

This was when the French Fries were fried in lard.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *velochic* 
Goodness! I don't even want to admit to this because it is diametrically opposite of what we eat in our house now. This is from my childhood and I have not had it for probably 25 or 30 years. I still dream about the taste, though.

McDonald's French Fries dipped in a Dairy Queen Chocolate Milkshake.

This was when the French Fries were fried in lard.









mmmm, I used to love Wendy's french fries dipped in a Frosty.


----------



## velochic (May 13, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drummer's Wife* 
mmmm, I used to love Wendy's french fries dipped in a Frosty.

Yes! That, too! I had forgotten... thanks for reminding me... not!!!


----------



## ursusarctos (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *inkedmamajama* 
also-SEATTLE DOGS!!

just like my favorite street vendor in seattle...thick kosher beef hotdogs are cooked in beer and onions then put on a toasted sesame seed bun with spicy brown mustard and cream cheese.

nowhere NEAR healthy, but so good. especially at 1 in the morning when leaving the bar, lol

I don't think that sounds unhealthy at all actually! Heavy on the calories, but nutritious too. And my mouth is seriously watering









My disgusting comfort food would have to be that neon orange nacho cheese dip, spooned over corn chips and warmed in the oven. I've also been known to dip pieces of bread in it when I was out of corn chips









Also, when I'm in the states and happen to go to a Denny's, the fluffy white pancakes with the maple-flavored corn syrup







They were my all time favorite as a kid.


----------



## mosesface (Jul 25, 2006)

cafeteria style macaroni and cheese with tartar sauce.

i think this carries over from getting the kid's plate at luby's when i was a child. they always mushed the fish, tartar sauces, and macaroni together on the plate. it's one of those foods i can truly taste just by thinking about it.


----------



## Equuskia (Dec 16, 2006)

Sam's pepperoni pizza. The stuff just swims with grease, but the pepperonis are very crispy without being burnt. Yum.

Walgreens brand Moose Tracks ice cream. All that fudge and those little peanut butter cups....

Wendy's chicken nuggets dipped in that neon red/ pink sweet and sour sauce









A bologna sandwich with lots of mayo and bbq flavored chips inside the sandwich.


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

Air popped popcorn with melted velveeta and butter.









I haven't thought of that in years! This is something my friends Mom and Dad use to make us.

Or my Mom used to make us for snacks bread (white bread) with cheese on it (velveeta probably cause back then I don't think they had individual wrapped cheese slices) with a little bit of ham on it. Then you stick this under the broiler till bubbly. Or sometimes it would create big golden brown to black colored bubbles.









Grilled cheese with dill pickle slices in the middle.

Now, my MIL makes grilled cheese with a thin slice of tomato in the middle.

See a theme here?


----------



## MaxMommy (Feb 16, 2007)

Best comfort food...leftover cheese sauce on toast. My mom always makes cheese sauce for broccoli and cauliflower at family dinners...she makes extra when I'll be there.
Best bad for me food...poutine. I rarely eat it 'cause it's good going in but sits like a lump for a long time after.


----------



## mamakaikai (Apr 17, 2009)

Definitely poutine. Yummy cheese curds smothered in hot gravy to make them all melty, sitting on top or a pile of thick cut fries. So nasty, so good.


----------



## northwoods1995 (Nov 17, 2003)

Ramen noodles

chili cheese fries with the fake nacho cheese sauce stuff


----------



## Princess ConsuelaB (Apr 11, 2008)

Mmm, I totally forgot about chili-cheese fries









And I can't eat it now because it literally makes me sick but when I was younger I loved the hotcake breakfast platter from McD's.


----------



## painefaria (Jul 4, 2007)

DP loves Kraft Mac and Cheese with fried spam...
I love homemade mac and cheese with bread pieces YUMMM toasty crispy on top and soft and yummy in the middle... too bad I have celiacs


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

Mozzarella sticks with marinara. And Salsa con Queso...I could eat half a jar in a sitting (on tortilla chips). And if we have it, I'll eat nearly half a pie, practically any pie - key lime, apple, pumpkin, banana cream. So will DS1 if he gets into it.

My husband has a ton of nasty things dear to him: taquitos, corn dogs, honey mustard pretzels, corn beef hash (I'm still not clear on what that is), Mac N Cheese with canned tuna and peas.


----------



## Fyrestorm (Feb 14, 2006)

Toasted pumpernickel bagel with cream cheese and anchovies







(it was something grandma used to have) The thought of it makes DH queasy


----------



## Kelilah (Nov 13, 2009)

Corn casserole. Definitely. I tend to eat all-natural, real produce but this is a holdover from my Southern upbringing and I can't get enough of it sometimes. It's super-easy - beat 2 eggs with 2 Tbsp sugar and 2 Tbsp flour, mix in a can of drained whole-kernel corn and a can of creamed corn, mix in 1/2 cup milk, and pour it into a casserole dish with 1/4 cup melted butter in it, then bake 45 minutes at 350 F. See, I like it so much I have it memorized, which is unusual for me, LOL! But it's my favorite comfort food and I make it whenever I get depressed. It always makes me feel better.


----------



## Vancouver Mommy (Aug 15, 2007)

When I was a kid my mom would put cheeze whiz and half a marshmallow on top of saltine crackers and them put them under the broiler to "toast" the marshmallow. I loved them but the thought of eating them now kinda makes me throw up a little.


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

When I think of comfort food that's "disgusting" I tend to think of prepackaged foods that I would be embarrassed to buy and run into a crunchy friend. So. . .

--Lucky Charms (I've eaten these once in the last 8 years, but I still love them and if ever given the opportunity to eat them again I totally would)
--Cinnamon Toast Crunch Cereal (yep, another one







)
--Cool Whip (some things just taste much better with this than with the real stuff. . .pumpkin pie for one)
--Jarred Nacho Cheese (my DH makes breadsticks from scratch then I love to triple dip them in nacho cheese, garlic butter, and marinara sauce)
--Little Smokies and Crescent Rolls


----------



## mamatoablessing (Oct 17, 2005)

For the record, I probably haven't had either of these things in 25 years...

Cheetos (the hard and crunchy kind) dipped in full fat sour cream

French toast covered in peanut butter, fake syrup, chocolate syrup and topped with reddi-whip


----------



## Summersquash (Jul 23, 2009)

I love Lipton chicken noodle soup, the kind that comes in the little packet with dehydrated chicken chemicals. With extra alphabet noodles added and a few Saltines.

Cream cheese and green olive sandwiches (is this a pimento cheese discussed upthread, or is that different?)

Hot buttered cheerios - I haven't thought about that in years, but we used to eat that in the wintertime after coming in from sledding, which reminds me of...

Those individually wrapped Swiss Miss hot chocolate packets with those little fake marshmallows that puff up when you add boiling water.


----------



## lil_earthmomma (Dec 29, 2006)

Ok, I can't eat this now that I'm grain free, but I still secretly crave it once in a while

Velveeta shells. I used to ask for this for birthday dinner when I was a kid!









Skippy peanut butter (I hate the natural no sugar no hydrogenated oil stuff.)

Nutella. OMG I can eat this with a spoon. Must learn to make it without the yucky vanillin and crap.

Ichiban noodles, cooked and drained. Then the sauce pack sprinkled on top, schezwan sauce, soy sauce, balsamic vinegar, ginger powder and chili flakes poured over and mixed together. Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm... I used to call this college gourmet, back in the starving student days!


----------



## nicolelynn (Aug 18, 2006)

Fish sticks, filet-o-fish type sandwiches....all pressed fish part patties fried in who knows what. With plenty of tartar sauce or ketchup.

I have this once in a blue moon but when I do I really really like it even though I think, "this is AWFUL!".


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nicolelynn* 
Fish sticks









me too!! and I love to dip them in icky horrible for you ranch dressing with hot sauce--yum! I also thought of another one, Stove Top Stuffing. . .made on the stove with tons of butter. . .so bad, yet soooooo yummy


----------



## DashsMama (Dec 1, 2001)

Bologna, straight out of the tub.


----------



## sweetcheeks (May 21, 2005)

Poutine. Yum, yum, yum. Especially if it's fake poutine from BK.







:

French fries loaded with salt and vinegar. And the fries must be deep fried. Even better if they're New York Fries.

My mom used to make this all the time when I was little... fried bologna. My younger siblings and I would DROWN it in ketchup. We *loved* it.


----------



## robugmum (May 1, 2003)

old fashioned, _un_natural (trans fat laden







) peanut butter!
mac and cheese from a box
Alphaghettis
oreo cookies
the fatty bits from a roast or meatloaf or whatever!
chicken skin
hmmmmm, I could go on![/LIST]


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

Vanilla ice cream with peanut butter. Not peanut butter ice cream, though. Vanilla with huge spoonfuls from the PB jar, barely mixed through. Dh knows to tread carefully if I eat that.


----------



## Kelilah (Nov 13, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nicolelynn* 
Fish sticks, filet-o-fish type sandwiches....all pressed fish part patties fried in who knows what. With plenty of tartar sauce or ketchup.

I have this once in a blue moon but when I do I really really like it even though I think, "this is AWFUL!".

SAME HERE!! About once every year or two, I suddenly get the urge to go get a box of frozen fish sticks and bake 'em up. I eat them with fries and ketchup (I do get the organic ketchup at least, but ordinarily I don't have ketchup at all). If I'm trying not to feel too guilty I'll cut up a potato and make the fries myself, but I've been known to get those awful frozen crinkle-cut fries at the store. I know those fish sticks are horrifying but every once in a blue moon they're just... well, comforting.


----------



## robugmum (May 1, 2003)

I thought I was the only one who loved vanilla ice cream and peanut butter!!!


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abimommy* 

It has to be real comfort food as in not really healthy.









Well, not sure if this counts as a comfort food, as many would say it's not even food. But for some reason, I craved this when pregnant and ate two cans of it and was done. It's Chef Boy-R-Dee ravioli. It's not really comfort food because I don't really feel fulfilled by it; I mean I want to be reminded of my childhood or something, but it just feels empty. For something that feels like a comfort food that is really unhealthy, it's gotta be biscuits and sausage gravy.

Also a comfort food Eggs Benedict with home fries. The tangy hollandaise sauce and runny egg yolk mixing in with the english muffin, or the potato & pepper chunks...mmmm.

I make polenta/grits with over medium eggs for breakfast sometimes. It's really good with rosemary!

And, of course, most of the food I ate for dinner tonight!


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *inkedmamajama* 
chef boyardi ravioli with cream cheese and a slice of american cheese melted in.

omg its so bad for you, but its so comforting.

Ahhh, that must be what I'm missing.









Quote:

--Little Smokies and Crescent Rolls
Man, I went to the Adventure Night craft thing at my church this past Sunday, and everyone brings finger foods to share. Usually someone brings the little smokies wrapped in the crescent rolls, but no one brought those this year. Darn it!!!

I guess for me comfort food is any kind of soft white bun with some sort of meat and condiment on it. So, yeah, fish sandwiches, fast food hamburgers, sausage or egg muffins. When I was pregnant the first time, I craved chicken roll/loaf at one point, and they had nothing like it in the stores where I lived. There is just something about those binders and artficial flavors mixed with the fatty meat scraps pressed into a circle that is good. But the rubbery Oscar Mayer roast turkey doesn't do it for me at all.

I used to love potted meat sandwiches on soft white sandwich bread. I haven't had that since I was a kid!


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

Vanilla ice cream sprinkled with Tang.


----------



## MaxMommy (Feb 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KatWrangler* 
Vanilla ice cream sprinkled with Tang.
















OMG that sounds good....I'm pregnant and have had a craving for something lately but couldn't quite place it.....now I've found it....I'm going shopping....thank you


----------



## chinaKat (Aug 6, 2005)

This thread is hysterical because half of the stuff in it makes me want to vomit just thinking of it, and the other half I'm nodding in agreement over.

I really really really love ramen noodles. They are just gross as hell if you read the label, but I can't help it. I like to drain them, add a pat of butter (!), and then pour the entire flavor packet on and mix it up. I could probably eat three packs like that. Disgusting!


----------



## maciascl (Nov 11, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chinaKat* 
I really really really love ramen noodles. They are just gross as hell if you read the label, but I can't help it. I like to drain them, add a pat of butter (!), and then pour the entire flavor packet on and mix it up. I could probably eat three packs like that. Disgusting!









This is me, minus the butter though







I add some thai chili sauce to mine. I could eat them everyday though!!!


----------



## weliveintheforest (Sep 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boysmom2* 
-Butter on graham crackers (my mom used to eat this - it's just weird, but really yummy)

or buttered graham crackers with cheddar cheese on them! mmmmm.


----------



## weliveintheforest (Sep 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KatWrangler* 
Vanilla ice cream sprinkled with Tang.
















my mom used to make us milkshakes with tang and I really craved tang in my first pregnancy


----------



## onthemove (Aug 5, 2004)

well this isn't disgusting until I add the part where eat the entire dish full...but its wild rice pudding with caramel sauce...alltime favorite comfort food.


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

Another thing I thought of is dipping pretzela in cold butter. Now my kids do that.


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxMommy* 
OMG that sounds good....I'm pregnant and have had a craving for something lately but couldn't quite place it.....now I've found it....I'm going shopping....thank you























Its the dreamsicle thing. MMMM vanilla and orange.


----------



## Cascadian (Jan 28, 2009)

A cheese, bagel and potato-chip sandwich...

Those little Ritz sandwich cracker things filled with fake cheese









Oreo Cakesters









Sandwich of fried salami, fried egg and fried bread


----------



## buckeye_bebe (May 16, 2006)

Buttered saltines with jelly.
McDonald's filet-o-fish (why is that so expensive now?)
Popcorn popped in bacon fat.
The really cheap-*ss generic cookies (that taste like oatmeal/coconut/almond) smeared with Skippy.
BLT's with a pound of mayo.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

2 boxes KD (mac and cheese) mixed with a can of tomato soup and a can of diced Klik/Spam
gluten and dairy free now... miss this


----------



## tinybutterfly (May 31, 2004)

Squishy white bread, bologna, Kraft American cheese, lots of Miracle Whip...and served with Fritos.

Pinto beans served with white flour tortillas ( homemade.) We never actually have this, but I think about it a lot. My grammie made it best.

Homemade mac and cheese with a can of Campbell's mushroom soup thrown in...and the mac and cheese is made with evaporated milk and Velveeta. I only get this when I go home to visit family for reunions.

Hot dogs. I LOVE hotdogs. On a squishy white bun.

Cheese pizza. My favorite food of all time.

Italian bread...with lots of butter or dipped in olive oil.

Biscuts and gravy.

Red Velvet cake means "home" and holidays. I do make this and serve it once a year at Christmas.


----------



## OakBerry (May 24, 2005)

Marshmallow fluff and peanut butter sandwich, (or just fluff from the jar with a spoon!)

Cheese Pizza dipped in Ranch dressing with each bite.

Two Tollhouse cookies (still warm) with a Hoodsie smashed between them.


----------



## rainbowsprite (Mar 13, 2006)

I live in the isle of man where chips (french fries) grated cheese & gravy is a national dish!! it is soooo bad for you but mmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

lipton chicken noodle soup with bologna and mozzarella cut up and thrown in, mixed with enough crackers to make it mushy but not dry








cornmeal muffins with cheez whiz
heavily buttered bannock toast with a side bowl of raspberry freezer jam mixed with evaporated milk
alphagetti with cut up hot dogs
home made bread, toasted and buttered with miracle whip (and nothing else)
Froot Loops
Old Winnipeg (aka bung) bologna
European hot dogs with French's sweet onion mustard
Pita bread with cream cheese and dill pickle relish
toasted home made bread with cheez whiz and oregano
peanut butter squares
matrimonial (date) bars
unbaked chocolate macaroons
sex in a pan









eta: broken glass torte


----------



## Barefoot~Baker (Dec 25, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lil_earthmomma* 
Nutella. OMG I can eat this with a spoon.

OMGoodness Nutella is like an addiction to me. I haven't had it in a looooong time. And for the record, I have eaten it with a spoon. My XRoommate came home and told me that I had some on my face









I'm a closet McD's lover too, but I eat it like once or twice a year. I never thought I would admit it on this forum


----------



## Gentle~Mommy :) (Apr 21, 2009)

Eagle Brand right out of the can with a spoon


----------



## GreenGranolaMama (Jul 15, 2009)

Veggie pizza with TONS of ketchup...but honestly I love ketchup on pretty much everything







when I was pregnant with DS I craved hashbrowns with ketchup like no ones business!


----------



## GreenGranolaMama (Jul 15, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OakBerry* 
Marshmallow fluff and peanut butter sandwich, (or just fluff from the jar with a spoon!)

Cheese Pizza dipped in Ranch dressing with each bite.

Two Tollhouse cookies (still warm) with a Hoodsie smashed between them.

P.S

What is a Hoodsie?


----------



## Rosehip (Dec 30, 2007)

Cheetos! I sent my brother to get them as soon as my DD was born. I was s-t-a-r-v-i-n-g and dying for salt after a 30 hour labor with no food & never. mind. the. kid. i. wanted. cheetos.

Mini sandwiches made of potato chips (preferably Cape Cod Robust Russet or Mesquite BBQ) and totally processed American cheese.

Can you tell I'm a salt girl?


----------



## Masel (Apr 14, 2008)

Dean's Zesty Guacamole Dip! No avocados are harmed in the making of Deans. I use it as a condiment on a sandwich or just spread some on bread by itself. I never seem to get around to getting tortilla chips.


----------



## Fyrestorm (Feb 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gentle~Mommy * 
Eagle Brand right out of the can with a spoon

mmmmmm Danger pudding!!!


----------



## jrabbit (May 10, 2008)

ramen

bisquik biscuits (I eat some raw, too ...) *I just found a recipe for biscuits in Grandma's Betty Crocker's cookbook "shortcuts" - they are almost identical tasting! even raw!!

doritos

Long John Silvers fish, especially the crumbs

I am pescetarian - and mainly eat "healthy" but those things satisfy in a way that food should NOT satisfy a person


----------



## Equuskia (Dec 16, 2006)

McD's Big Breakfast Deluxe. I take the bun, spread it with the grape jelly, then stack the scrambled egg and sausage on top, and eat like a sandwich. Then I take 2-4 packages of sweet cream and spread it over both the hotcakes, then pour the syrup.


----------



## treegardner (May 28, 2009)

Saltine crackers in milk. Yum!


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Irishmommy* 
Vanilla ice cream with peanut butter. Not peanut butter ice cream, though. Vanilla with huge spoonfuls from the PB jar, barely mixed through......

I do this too and it is sooooo yummy!!!


----------



## jrabbit (May 10, 2008)

oh - that reminds me ... spoonfuls of brown sugar ...


----------



## boysmom2 (Jan 24, 2007)

Until this thread I thought I was the only crazy one, but all of these rock







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Otto* 
And the leftover bits from meatloaf that are submerged in a quarter-inch of fat.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *velochic* 
McDonald's French Fries dipped in a Dairy Queen Chocolate Milkshake.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *JamieCatheryn* 
Mozzarella sticks with marinara.

I ate these in college A LOT and I had a friend who compared eating them to smoking radioactive cigarettes!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Summersquash* 
Cream cheese and green olive sandwiches (is this a pimento cheese discussed upthread, or is that different?)


Quote:


Originally Posted by *robugmum* 

chicken skin






Also, really greasy french fries dipped in ranch dressing or tartar sauce, Chicago style hot dogs with everything on them and Chicago style deep dish spinach pizza. Can you guess where I grew up?


----------



## Sol_y_Paz (Feb 6, 2009)

Salt and Vinegar chips (or crisps) dipped in cottage cheese.
Fried okra well done (charred) with tons of mustard for dipping.
I rarely eat these things, but if I allowed myself I know I could every single day.


----------



## Sol_y_Paz (Feb 6, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jrabbit* 

Long John Silvers fish, especially the crumbs

I am pescetarian - and mainly eat "healthy" but those things satisfy in a way that food should NOT satisfy a person

LOL! Very funny and I agree.


----------



## Oonah (Jul 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Equuskia* 
A bologna sandwich with lots of mayo and bbq flavored chips inside the sandwich.

I love this too! Haven't had it since college - the bbq chips HAD to be Jays.

Saltines with butter
fries dipped in mayo


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

I think I have gained a 100 pounds reading this thread.


----------



## Elecampane (Mar 12, 2008)

Lipton Noodle Soup, the kind that comes in a packet with no chicken, cooked with a couple of beaten eggs. That is my go-to comfort food. I've even gotten my three year old to love it, too. We call it "chicken soup". I wish I had some right now.


----------



## BarefootScientist (Jul 24, 2007)

Salt and vinegar chips - oh I love those too. And I thought of another one - those butter-flavored puffcorn things that are kind of like packing peanuts? I don't really know what they're called but...yummmmm.







My DH thinks I am absolutely disgusting. I used to have them when I was a kid sometimes, and then somehow it came out it grad school that I liked them so my labmate kept buying me bags and bags of them and I ate it while I was checking sequences.









Some of the other stuff on this thread makes me want to gag though.


----------



## Teenytoona (Jun 13, 2005)

OMG, this thread is making me hungry, nostalgic and grossed out for all the food we are eating (or wanting to eat)! Good thing lunch is soon!









Chef Boyardee's Ravioili, for some reason, I LOVE that stuff. I haven't had it in forever, so I guess we're going to have to get some soon.

Shells and Cheese, why is velveeta so good (it's such nastiness inside!)?

Cheeze whiz in a can on whatever crackers one can muster.

French fries covered in melty "nacho cheese" and also corn chips with nacho cheese, salsa and jalapenos.

Hotdogs with a good mustard on them - Stadium or a hot spicy honey mustard or those mustards with a baked pretzel or worse, chicken mcnuggets.

Mrs. Grass' Soup. LOVE that golden nugget.

Basically anythign salty/cheesy that I can make a big batch of and eat for hours watching a movie.

honorable mentions:

cheetos, cheese sticks and marinara and biscuits and gravy (not mixed together)!

I am definitely a salty/fats craver!

My stomach is still rumbling! I'm afraid my healthy salad of mustard greens, turkey carrots and cheese ain't going to cut it!


----------



## birdword (Sep 15, 2009)

This thread is inspiring! Wish I hadn't found it . . .

My guilty pleasure is raw cookie dough, or even just the creamed butter and sugar that you start the dough with. It's a struggle to get passed that step without sticking my finger in the bowl.

I also agree with those who mentioned nutella, it makes most foods taste better, and I have been known to eat it with a soon on occasion.

I'm never going to get rid of my post-pregnancy pudge with this thread!


----------



## tinybutterfly (May 31, 2004)

I forgot one...haven't had it in YEARS! Spaghettios!

"The neat little spaghetti you can eat with a spoon! Oh oh, Spaghettios!"


----------



## tinybutterfly (May 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Equuskia* 
McD's Big Breakfast Deluxe. I take the bun, spread it with the grape jelly, then stack the scrambled egg and sausage on top, and eat like a sandwich. Then I take 2-4 packages of sweet cream and spread it over both the hotcakes, then pour the syrup.









Is sweet cream like the little half and half things you put in your coffee?


----------



## fork (Feb 7, 2007)

Cheez whiz on egg noodles, wonderbread with butter and smuckers apricot preserves, and pringles dipped in cottage cheese. OMNOMNOM!

None of these things are foods of the past, I have them occasionally and I've loved them since I was a kid. They mostly gross out DP, who is also utterly confused about the idea of butter AND jam on bread. Tomorrow I'm totally getting some pringles and cheez whiz at the store


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *birdword* 
This thread is inspiring! Wish I hadn't found it . . .

My guilty pleasure is raw cookie dough, or even just the creamed butter and sugar that you start the dough with. It's a struggle to get passed that step without sticking my finger in the bowl.

I also agree with those who mentioned nutella, it makes most foods taste better, and I have been known to eat it with a soon on occasion.

I'm never going to get rid of my post-pregnancy pudge with this thread!

I have been known to make cookie dough just to eat raw, without cooking any!!!

And what other way is there to eat Nutella than with a spoon?


----------



## lil_earthmomma (Dec 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Irishmommy* 
I have been known to make cookie dough just to eat raw, without cooking any!!!

And what other way is there to eat Nutella than with a spoon?

While the spoon is one of my favorite nutella delivery devices I also lurve:

Warm crepes with nutella, sliced strawberries and whipped cream

A banana dipped in nutella

A tortilla spread with nutella, hemp hearts wrapped around a banana. (sadly I'm grain free and can't have this one anymore.)

and my newest discovery is nutella spread on warm grain free banana bread.


----------



## griffin2004 (Sep 25, 2003)

a thick schmear of butter on a saltine cracker

a dollop of jam in a bowl of cottage cheese

a half brick of velveeta melted with salsa and refried beans; dip into with fingers if no one is watching

double stuffed oreos dipped into cool whip then cocoa powder

I need an intervention now


----------



## Liquesce (Nov 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Irishmommy* 
I have been known to make cookie dough just to eat raw, without cooking any!!!

And what other way is there to eat Nutella than with a spoon?

In a chocolate chip pound cake, banana, and Nutella sandwich, for starters. I mean, bananas make it healthy ... right?


----------



## oiseau (Mar 30, 2008)

.


----------



## GardenStream (Aug 21, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oiseau* 
Also in this category, tater-tot casserole.







My mom made this all the time growing up and her version is much better than the Duggar version. I recently tried to re-create it without the mushroom soup and it turned out really good *(if anyone wants the recipe for non-preservative laced tatertot casserole, I'd be happy to share)*.
mmm. this is making me hungry.











Tatertot casserole is my DH's favorite comfort food and I refuse to make it because of all the nasty things that go into it. He would love it if I could make him one with real food.


----------



## thefreckledmama (Jun 1, 2007)

Sourdough rolls or bread with chipolte mayo.









My love affair began almost 10 years ago when I was working at Panera Bread Co. For lunch I would bread slice a roll, and dip it in their chipolte mayo. It's evolved into my own sourdough bread, and our own home made chipolte mayo. All the goodness, and none of the HFCS, MSG, or other crap Panera now puts in their food.

The first convert was my husband. He'll eat anything though, so it wasn't a hard sell. Then came my sister. She would sit there and go on and on about how gross I was while I was happily enjoying my goodies. Fast forward a few months later-she comes walking into my mom's with a bag of rolls and a cup of chipolte mayo from Panera.

Resistance is futile.


----------



## griffin2004 (Sep 25, 2003)

is it just in my corner of the world or is the "bacon and chocolate" trend spreading? while I love each ingredient like a best friend, I can't get my tastebuds around combining them


----------



## oiseau (Mar 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *atobols* 









Tatertot casserole is my DH's favorite comfort food and I refuse to make it because of all the nasty things that go into it. He would love it if I could make him one with real food.

So technically, i don't have an actual recipe...these are approximations.

For the sauce, I make a white sauce. We don't do milk in our house, so I usually use homemade chicken stock, but milk works too.
3T butter
3T flour
salt & pepper to taste
2 cups milk or chicken broth.

Melt the butter. When it's bubbly, stir in the flour, salt and pepper. Stir until well mixed, then slowly add the liquid. Heat on medium, stirring frequently, until the sauce thickens.

For the casserole:
Brown 1lb of ground beef (turkey would work too). I like to add a chopped onion to the beef. Once the beef is cooked, stir in the white sauce. Pour this mixture into the bottom of a 9x13 pan. Cover with a layer of green beans. If they're fresh green beans, cut them in smaller pieces and steam them first. Frozen would probably work too. Cover the green beans with a layer of tater tots*. Bake at 350 or 400 until it's nice and bubbly and the tots are golden.

*I get the organic tater tots from the grocery store. They're probably not much healthier than any other frozen tots, but they're good and a treat, so they can't hurt every once in awhile.

You could easily modify the recipe to suit your family's likes and dislikes. Mushrooms mixed in with the beef would be good. You could sneak in other veggies too, celery maybe? Garlic? Play around with other seasonings besides just salt and pepper. Cheese?


----------



## lil_earthmomma (Dec 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Liquesce* 
In a chocolate chip pound cake, banana, and Nutella sandwich, for starters. I mean, bananas make it healthy ... right?









you are my nutella hero!


----------



## Tattooed Hand (Mar 31, 2009)

Mac and cheese. From a box. I love that nasty powdered cheese and gobs of butter.


----------



## MamieCole (Jun 1, 2007)

This thread is making me so hungry...

I grew up in a household in the south where almost everything we ate was fried, covered in gravy, cooked with bacon fat or processed and out of a can/box. So I have had to work hard to change my cravings over the years.

Some that I still indulge in very occasionally, without guilt:

cracklins

saltine crackers dipped in tomato juice

butter and jelly sandwiches on white bread

french fries or onion rings dipped in ranch (I have this a little more often than "very occasonally"







)

chicken fried steak covered in gravy

Velveeta Ro-tel dip with cooked hamburger meat dipped with Fritos

Hostess Sno-Balls

Thank goodness it is too much trouble to load my newborn and 3yo into the car and go to the grocery store right this very second. Hopefully my cravings will pass soon...


----------



## Fi'sMom (Jul 18, 2008)

Oh man.... Have ANY of you ever had Cracklin Oat Bran??????? Cracklin it is!... It's like crack! (Haha!) But my other total weakness is the Tiramisu at Whole Foods. Good God, I know what I hope to have at my table in Heaven!


----------



## aztraea (Nov 12, 2008)

Ha! This is a great thread!!
- fried anything dipped in ranch
- chocolate ice cream with bad-for-you peanut butter from the jar mixed in (top it with cool whip and I may be ecstatic!!)
- all time faves in my early teens: steakums on white hot dog rolls with ketchup and American cheese (!!!) and Totino's pizza rolls cooked in a fry daddy (!!!) until golden and crispy


----------



## Lisoula (Jan 9, 2006)

Oh, unfortunately for me there are many:

Steak-ums with Lowery's seasoned salt

Saltines dipped in melter butter

Pretzels (hard or soft) dipped in either ranch dressing or melted cream cheese

Mrs. Grass chicken noodle soup

Ramen noodles....sometimes not even cooked

I could go on and on..............


----------



## mouso (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drummer's Wife* 
I put butter in a skillet to melt, add cheerios and stir until they are a bit golden. Then sprinkle with sea salt.

My mom used to make it for an on the go snack when we were kids (adding peanuts), so I'm sure that adds to the comfort aspect.

That sounds yummy!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *velochic* 
McDonald's French Fries dipped in a Dairy Queen Chocolate Milkshake.

This was when the French Fries were fried in lard.









Mmmm...I used to get a vanilla ice cream caramel sundae and fries at McD's and dip & eat. So very good. It's been probably 5 years or more.

My brother and I used to eat white bread (like Wonder) with white sugar on top. Sometimes with butter too, but just the crunch of the sugar with the squishy white bread was delicious.


----------



## oiseau (Mar 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fi'sMom* 
Oh man.... Have ANY of you ever had Cracklin Oat Bran??????? Cracklin it is!... It's like crack! (Haha!) But my other total weakness is the Tiramisu at Whole Foods. Good God, I know what I hope to have at my table in Heaven!









That stuff is incredible. Both my boyfriend and I love it and could eat an entire box in one sitting. I used to get made fun of in HS because I'd bring it with my lunch to snack on and everyone teased me for eating dog food. It's just too bad that it's like $5 for a small box of it....if you can find it. I definitely don't consider "kinda disgusting" though. Just yummy!


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oiseau* 
That stuff is incredible. Both my boyfriend and I love it and could eat an entire box in one sitting. I used to get made fun of in HS because I'd bring it with my lunch to snack on and everyone teased me for eating dog food. It's just too bad that it's like $5 for a small box of it....if you can find it. I definitely don't consider "kinda disgusting" though. Just yummy!


----------



## chattyprincess (Feb 24, 2009)

I am newly preggers and have been dying for a day I don't feel sick so I can read this







...I gotta say besides the fast food and fake cheese I don't find much of this "awful". Maybe not something I would consume on a regular basis but ya know...not terrible. (that could be the pregnancy talking though, so don't quote me







) btw whoever said thier dh doesn't get butter and jam sandwhichs, isn't it just liketoast with butter and jam just "raw" lol. And for the nutella lovers I just saw at wf yesterday that green&black has made a "chocolate hazelnut" spread....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lisoula* 
Ramen noodles....sometimes not even cooked
.

Umm...yes! I used to love ramen noodles, raw from the package, thrown into a ziploc, sprinkle half the packet of flavor on, zip up the bag and crack it all up then munch away. I have not eaten this since hs but oh I loved it.

beefaroni
squirt cheeze on ritz.
bologna on white bread with lots of mayo and nacho cheese doritos.
hot dogs with tons of ketchup and mustard.
saltines with butter dipped in homemade chicken soup (not bad until dh and I eat the whole box of crackers and 2 sticks of butter...and dd is just licking the butter off the crackers.)
Vanilla icecream with peanut butter mixed through. (yum all time fav ice cream dessert)
Nacho cheese doritos dipped in the "nacho cheese" from the gas station..
Salami and string cheese and french bread. one bite of each then YUM.
CHEX MIX
MUDDY BUDDYS


----------



## confustication (Mar 18, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gentle~Mommy * 
Eagle Brand right out of the can with a spoon

Yum. I do this as well. Fat and Sugar all rolled into one sinful creamy spoonful.


----------



## oiseau (Mar 30, 2008)

OMG Muddy Buddies!!!! I forgot all about those!! I love Muddy Buddies!!!


----------



## tracymom1 (May 7, 2008)

This thread has given me some amazing ideas!

Canned corn with melted american cheese all over it... dubbed "corn mush" by my friends. Also, I could eat peanut butter and pickle sandwiches all day.

What is a Muddy Buddy?


----------



## Hey Mama! (Dec 27, 2003)

I'm totally going to make those hot buttered cheerios. Muddy Buddies here


----------



## Oh the Irony (Dec 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abimommy* 
Pimento cheese sandwiches are also a favorite.









My grandmother always gave us pimento cheese.

It has to be real comfort food as in not really healthy.









Wait a second here! I've only read the first post and had to respond. What the heck is wrong with pimiento cheese if you eat cheese? I make killer pimiento cheese. It is NOT disgusting.


----------



## emma1325 (May 23, 2005)

Instant bacon grits

Nestle French Vanilla Coffee Creamer (I know, I know...I hate Nestle, too)

White toast with lots of butter dipped in heavily sugared, heavily creamed coffee

crescent rolls with butter

chocolate pudding

This list could get very, very long. So I'll just stop right there.


----------



## mnnice (Apr 15, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oiseau* 
That stuff is incredible. Both my boyfriend and I love it and could eat an entire box in one sitting. I used to get made fun of in HS because I'd bring it with my lunch to snack on and everyone teased me for eating dog food. It's just too bad that it's like $5 for a small box of it....if you can find it. I definitely don't consider "kinda disgusting" though. Just yummy!

I remember in college my one friend loved Crackling Oat Bran. I thought it looked like dog food too, but I ate it one day and loved it. It has been reformulated since that time and has more cinnomin or something in it and it's not as good as it was at that time (late 1980's).

I love Pringles as much as I would love to hate them I just can't.


----------



## Dandelionkid (Mar 6, 2007)

saltines broiled with cheddar cheese and a large marshmallow on top until the marshmallow is brown. SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO GOOOOOOOOOOOOOODDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD DDDDD!!


----------



## alaskaberry (Dec 29, 2006)

-cup o' soup shrimp flavor
-marichetta pepperoni (the natural casing kind, doesn't have plastic wrapped around it, yuck!)

I used to enjoy microwaved marshmallows, and salami (but not together).


----------



## confustication (Mar 18, 2006)

So, the hot buttered cheerios? I'm making them today. I'm justifying it by saying it's so cold out that we need the extra fat and carbs. I'll try one, but I'm trying to avoid/fix a yeast overgrowth that's causing thrush, so I can't over do it. Fear of the pain should keep me from binging.


----------



## neverdoingitagain (Mar 30, 2005)

Some of these make me







and others...








My comfort food growing up was fried bannock, or bannock straight out the oven slathered in butter







so yummy. Another favorite was called "cracklings" basically it was bits of pork skin baked until crispy. Turkey, ham and chicken skin has never made it to the table, always picked off and eaten before it gets there








I don't have many comfort foods now, mainly just chocolate whatever is around









Oh another one I just remembered! Bone marrow sandwiches! on homemade bread with salt and pepper. And meat and potato sandwiches. They always tasted so good when my dad used to make them.








My gosh. I'm crying right now because my dad died when I was 10 and I will never ever have one like that ever again. 23 years and I just realized it.


----------



## neverdoingitagain (Mar 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mnnice* 
I remember in college my one friend loved Crackling Oat Bran. I thought it looked like dog food too, but I ate it one day and loved it. It has been reformulated since that time and has more cinnomin or something in it and it's not as good as it was at that time (late 1980's).

I love Pringles as much as I would love to hate them I just can't.









I used to love Crackling Oat bran too! I asked my mom about that the last time she was down to visit but she couldn't remember the name. I haven't seen it anywhere since I was little.


----------



## mamaofthree (Jun 5, 2002)

in and out burger double double with fries and a chocolate shake...







i haven't had that in over a year! we live on the east coast now... no in and out!









h


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamaofthree* 
in and out burger double double with fries and a chocolate shake...







i haven't had that in over a year! we live on the east coast now... no in and out!









h


ohhhhh! I would do really bad things for some In-N-Out.

Heck, I'd drive to California just to get a burger. mmmmm, thanks - 'cause now I am starving.


----------



## escrafano (May 11, 2009)

like someone earlier i love pecan pie although really really love chocolate pecan pie. also love love chocolate chip pancakes. can't make them from scratch that often to either make a bunch homemade and freeze them or now using batter blaster (organic pancake batter in a can) and get those on the griddle at least once a week.

good stuff


----------



## lil_earthmomma (Dec 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *neverdoingitagain* 








My gosh. I'm crying right now because my dad died when I was 10 and I will never ever have one like that ever again. 23 years and I just realized it.


----------



## Hey Mama! (Dec 27, 2003)

Whataburger honey butter chicken biscuit-the only thing I miss about living in TX. I also dearly miss street cart lumpias from Hawaii.


----------



## Fyrestorm (Feb 14, 2006)

I just remembered these...now I must go make some...I don't know what it's called but you melt butter in a baking dish, lay saltines on top bake it for a bit then take it out of the oven and pour chocolate chips and nuts on top, chill, break it up and pig out....I'm drooling!


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Today I noticed a lady bought tamales from a can at the grocery store, my first thought was "yuck!" then I had to remind myself I like those.


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamaofthree* 
in and out burger double double with fries and a chocolate shake...







i haven't had that in over a year! we live on the east coast now... no in and out!









h

Oh fricken yum! We use to live in Southern Cal. There was an In and Out Burger on the corner by the hospital where I had my daughter (in Laguna Hills). My OB's office was in the same complex. I would drag big ole pregnant self and my son who was not quit two there for a snack after my appointments.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *abimommy* 
Today I noticed a lady bought tamales from a can at the grocery store, my first thought was "yuck!" then I had to remind myself I like those.


----------

